# Virtual Reality



## ADF (Jan 10, 2015)

Would anyone else happen to be keeping track of the VR boom that is presently going on? 

In a few years we've gone from there being nothing to talk about; beyond it's failure decades ago, to household names investing large sums of money into VR. Facebook threw two billion dollars into VR when they bought Oculus, calling VR the next big social platform and putting their bet behind the Rift. Sony has their stake in VR with what they're presently calling Project Morpheus for the PS4. Samsung actually have a VR headset released now called Gear VR, using a high end Google cardboard style solution to turn the Galaxy Note 4 into a mobile VR device. There was such demand for it on launch they actually sold out in America and are only now back on sale. Google threw half a billion dollars into something called the Magic Leap, a augmented reality technology which we know very little about. This doesn't include all the spin off devices popping up at CES. However you look at it, big names are making big investments in VR or augmented reality.

After years of quiet stagnation the virtual world scene has woken up. Second Life 2 is in development behind closed doors, High Fidelity publicly shares their progress towards another virtual world. There are rumors that Facebook are quietly working on their own virtual world for people to socialize in. All of which are factoring the emergence of VR HMDs as part of their experience.

We've gone from VR talk being non-existent, to fanboy wars arguing whose platform has the better HMD... It's no longer a "what if" scenario, the technology is proven and it's just a question of what the consumer level experience will be like. Anyone doubting it's ability to create a sense of presence need only check the bountiful collection of experiences on YouTube, it's not marketing people hyping this; it's average people actually using the prototypes.

I haven't personally had the opportunity to try any of these devices but I'm very interested in doing so. For me while gaming will undoubtedly be a fun aspect of it, with people saying it breaths life into many neglected genres. For me I'm particularly interested in the new genre VR was created, the experience genre. There has been experimental work into games whose primary experience is simply being in the worlds they create, experiences that would be boring without VR that suddenly become worthwhile because you're put inside the simulation.

For something that has been humored for so long; developers are having to rethink how they make their games, as it turns out a lot of the standard practices of modern game development is unsuitable for VR. Sprites often used for particle effects look like 2D bill boards in VR, parallax mapping and other depth faking shaders look like wallpaper, running at 30mph makes many people as ill as the prospect sounds... They're putting together the principles of VR game design from scratch.

There is always the risk of another big flop but VR looks to have a lot going for it this time round. I believe that 2015 will be the year of virtual reality, because this is the year so many of these projects will be matured and discussed. They may not be launched until 2016 but I think this is when the progress and hype really begins.


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 10, 2015)

All I can say Is I am excited, and have been dreaming of this for far too long. I don't have any predictions on what product will come out on top or even If it is going to be very succesfull for the price, but I'm saving up.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 10, 2015)

to be honest its kinda scary how all this is progressing. I have a feeling a fully working version of SAO will be available before  2022 (when the game was supposed to be released in the anime)... which is kinda scary too, but hopefully nothing as tragic will happen.

I think this might be the next best thing in immersing yourself in movies too, i wonder what capabilities that could do?
i think we got a new age of technology approaching, its going to be something we will never of imagined off.
Also a note on second life 2, if that game becomes really sims like but still has its usual likeness, i think second life may of created a virtual world and not just a game either...but an actual world that can be interacted with and interact with real people.


----------



## ADF (Jan 10, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I think this might be the next best thing in immersing yourself in movies too, i wonder what capabilities that could do?



There are experimental VR movies in the works, but it's uncharted territory. Movie producers have never had to consider bringing their audience into the action before, the possibility that they're not looking where you want them to and what role they would play in the scene.

People who have used it to watch traditional movies describe it as having your own cinema. 3D graphics on a 2D screen doesn't really give a strong sense of scale. That's something I hear a lot from people using the Oculus Rift, that they get a sense for the scale of things that they didn't have before. So despite essentially looking into a small screen, their experience is they're looking at a massive cinema screen inside an empty theater. One they can play all their own videos on.

The RiftMax tech demo lets multiple people meet up in VR to watch a movie streaming over the Internet. So it's like having a cinema with just your mates, being able to talk with each other if you fancy it.



Shadow Jaeger said:


> Also a note on second life 2, if that game becomes really sims like but still has its usual likeness, i think second life may of created a virtual world and not just a game either...but an actual world that can be interacted with and interact with real people.



I do think there needs to be a next generation virtual world to properly take advantage of the emerging technologies. While Second Life 1 technically does support the Oculus Rift, the performance is nowhere near where it needs to be for an immersive sickness free experience. You also have to rethink user input because SL's existing interaction methods are totally unsuitable for VR.


----------



## Kinharia (Jan 10, 2015)

I remember about twelve - thirteen years ago me and a friend were talking about VR ( 7-8 year olds do... ) and how the possibility to be inside say the Pokémon universe (come on we were children!) would be awesome, to actually see what is not real become "real" in a sense. As I grew older I began to wonder would I even see VR as we so vividly described. Now I look forward to a future where not only can I play games but also become one with a universe so to speak. It is scary how fast the technology has moved on. Yet I can't help but wonder what the social repercussions will be with the VR sets we are seeing and how people in Facebook want to take them, humanity is getting less and less social and will this make us not want to go out less. Think of it like Fursuiting people will think "Why buy the suit, the flight, the hotel when I can just pop on my VR and actually become the Fur and talk with others. Same thing less hassel"


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 10, 2015)

It's probably still years away from being standardized or purchasable for the average person (it's 350USD for the Oculus devkit), but it's cool that it's becoming possible. Probably won't become too popular until it's priced closer to 100-200USD, and not require advanced knowledge, but I'd prolly get one eventually. 

I secretly want to see what it's like to live life as a shorter person (I'm 6'5).


----------



## ADF (Jan 10, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> I remember about twelve - thirteen years ago me and a friend were talking about VR ( 7-8 year olds do... ) and how the possibility to be inside say the Pokémon universe (come on we were children!) would be awesome, to actually see what is not real become "real" in a sense. As I grew older I began to wonder would I even see VR as we so vividly described. Now I look forward to a future where not only can I play games but also become one with a universe so to speak. It is scary how fast the technology has moved on. Yet I can't help but wonder what the social repercussions will be with the VR sets we are seeing and how people in Facebook want to take them, humanity is getting less and less social and will this make us not want to go out less. Think of it like Fursuiting people will think "Why buy the suit, the flight, the hotel when I can just pop on my VR and actually become the Fur and talk with others. Same thing less hassel"



I'm sure you've seen the Pokemon VR prototype. Beyond a fan demo though; that would depend on how successful VR is at obtaining mainstream success. Given Nintendo's track record with gadgets I wouldn't be surprised at all, but it must be a proven product first.

Body tracking is something Oculus wants to do at some point, but they've said that may be part of future improvements rather than the launch model. If you can get body tracking, you can superimpose whatever form you want. So being able to look down at your hands and see paws, look behind you and see a wagging tail, that's perfectly perceivable in VR. Oculus bought up Nimble VR, which is a company whose kickstarter project specialized in bringing your hands into VR. So there is your paws. They also bought 13th Lab who specialize in augmented reality, showing a demo here of superimposing graphics over people's body and environment. So Oculus is working towards the technology that would enable the VR fursuit.

As to whether people prefer VR over real activities, that's getting into the whole theoretical downside to virtual reality. Tech would have to be pretty damn good to make that a potential risk.



Captain Howdy said:


> I secretly want to see what it's like to live life as a shorter person (I'm 6'5).



6ft 6 here. It's going to be weird if most games set your height as being different from your real one, but I think there is a setting in options that let's you set a height; which games will then reference. I recall watching a talk where they set out the do's and don'ts and what you're allowed to tweak. They said such as in the case of the TF2 heavy, it can be fun to make players feel like they're a huge Russian. But there are others were if you're not careful the player will feel like they're a giraffe, or if you mess with the IPD you'll really screw up the experience.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 10, 2015)

World of Warcraft

I wanna live in Howling Fjord or Grizzly Hills


----------



## ADF (Jan 10, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> World of Warcraft
> 
> I wanna live in Howling Fjord or Grizzly Hills



I don't think the walking systems have a place in mainstream VR, but I'm sure it's fun for the user, even if they look ridiculous.

There are apps to shoe horn VR into any 3D game you like, but they work to varying degrees of success. They tend to attach the players head movements to the mouse though.


----------



## ADF (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's an interesting interview from CES on where the Rift is at right now.

http://youtu.be/t-IdUI0qs7w

They're trying to reduce the screen door effect with optics because we cannot get the resolution to where it needs to be with present technology. It's not necessarily created by low pixel density, though that does contribute. Higher resolutions can actually make it look worse because you're adding more black space between pixels. People have said the DK2 has a sharper image than crescent bay, but a lot of people have been tricked into thinking they're looking at a much higher resolution; because of what they've done to reduce that screen door effect.


----------



## ADF (Jan 16, 2015)

Birdy King Land 

Haven't a clue what the characters are supposed to be from, but this demo is a good example of the sort of experiences people can have that can only be done in VR. You don't get a sense of what makes it fun simply by watching a video.

Senza Peso

This old one is also quite famous as an experience, but it's a hardware hog compared to the above one; so only people with pretty high end computers can really take advantage of it. Those that can run it have claimed it brought some of them to tears.

The biggest news they came out with at CES 2015 is that they are working on a controller for the Oculus Rift, which will be released as a development kit. However it's up in the air as to whether the Rift will ship with it, as they'd rather launch with no controller than an imperfect one.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have much to say about this except that I'm very excited for stuff like this and the first thing I thought about when reading this was SAO, Summer Wars, and some kind of Virtual Reality Smash Brothers. But if these do come out expect them to be pretty darn expensive. :I


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm very interested in where the Oculus is gonna go. I want games that pull me in so much that every time I make a huge jump I get vertigo^^


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 16, 2015)

My only current problem with todays VR is that i heard that the oculus is not very comfortable for glasses users. Its going to be something i need to look out for, hopefully they will make them comfortable once they are sold.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 16, 2015)

Watching with cautious excitement. I've watched a few videos of oculus game play, the graphics are a bit archaic compared to standard consoles but it is supposedly more immersive. I did watch someone break down in tears and have to stop playing a horror came, according to him his brain was having probable a differentiating between real and virtual threats so I'm worried that the oculus could lead to some major health problems, especially if the graphics improve.
Can the human brain differentiate between a real word one and a almost photorealistic virtual one?


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 17, 2015)

I buy into the hype a little bit, I still think we're a long way off from a true virtual reality expierence though.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Watching with cautious excitement. I've watched a few videos of oculus game play, the graphics are a bit archaic compared to standard consoles but it is supposedly more immersive. I did watch someone break down in tears and have to stop playing a horror came, according to him his brain was having probable a differentiating between real and virtual threats so I'm worried that the oculus could lead to some major health problems, especially if the graphics improve.
> Can the human brain differentiate between a real word one and a almost photorealistic virtual one?



You were watching pewdiepie weren't you?


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> My only current problem with todays VR is that i heard that the oculus is not very comfortable for glasses users. Its going to be something i need to look out for, hopefully they will make them comfortable once they are sold.



As a glasses wearer myself, it's also a concern but I'm sure they'll have such things sorted with the consumer model.



Atemis said:


> Watching with cautious excitement. I've watched a few videos of oculus game play, the graphics are a bit archaic compared to standard consoles but it is supposedly more immersive. I did watch someone break down in tears and have to stop playing a horror came, according to him his brain was having probable a differentiating between real and virtual threats so I'm worried that the oculus could lead to some major health problems, especially if the graphics improve.
> Can the human brain differentiate between a real word one and a almost photorealistic virtual one?



VR is inevitably going to be lower graphics on whatever platform it's running on. They're doubling the amount of stuff that needs to be rendered so a slightly different image can be shown for each eye, aiming to do this at above 1080p resolutions, at a "minimum" frame rate of 90fps for the release model. That's twice the workload running three times as fast as your standard game, running higher than high definition; which existing consoles don't attempt. So anyone going into VR expecting eye candy is going to be very disappointed. However it's been found you don't need very impressive graphics in order to create the sense of presence, as demonstrated in the Welcome to Oculus demo. Your brain is willing to accept a very simplistic looking world and still accept it as real, provided that the conditions of good VR are in place. You may have a beautiful looking game, but if the frame rate keeps dipping then the illusion is ruined. 

If VR becomes successful it really will breath life into the horror genre. It's surprising how even small things turn people into a puddle of anxiousness, there is a big difference between seeing a horror on screen and being inside the horror. What passes as horror games today would probably be too much for many people, as VR horror demos are rather tame in comparison to most games.


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

Butts

... I think this comment best describes the content of this demo...

"does the Rift hinder your ability to face-palm?"

VR is going to allow people to witness some rather strange, potentially violating experiences. I've already seen there are people on the main site working on VR vore experiences, which for anyone not into that; would be pretty nightmarish. The furry community are going to have a field day with this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> Butts
> 
> ... I think this comment best describes the content of this demo...
> 
> ...




....What what what what what what


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> Butts
> 
> ... I think this comment best describes the content of this demo...
> 
> ...



So in other words...VR devices have accidentally created a torture device?


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh gawd.....

The horrors of Second Life, coming back again. 

Ps Home though, wasn't really part of the boom. It was just in beta for the last few *years*. So Project Morpheus isn't really much of a surprise.


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

What surprises me is the anime community is already all over the Oculus Rift, YouTube is stuffed with anime stuff (and of course anime porn, that video contains fetish material) The My Little Pony community (barely watched video, in case it contains anything bad) have made VR demos of varying quality as well.

Where is the furry stuff?

When sticking Oculus Rift and Furry into YouTube, you only really get a bunch of giant furries playing around in SL. I haven't actually seen any demos made by furries, for furries. Which is kind of surprising given all the mad stuff you could do with this, SFW and not. The stuff on the main site are just concepts, haven't seen any prototypes.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> You were watching pewdiepie weren't you?


It may have been a Markiplier video but I'm not sure.

Anyway, if we assume that a at takes off and the graphics improve to match those of consoles or better then there may have to be some limitations set. After all there is the risk of someone suffering a panic attack or seizure of some sort from fear or shock add to that the possibility of kids developing minor PTSD from war themed games.


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

Adrift

On a different note this looks intense. It is not designed for VR but it's apparently going to support it.



Atemis said:


> It may have been a Markiplier video but I'm not sure.
> 
> Anyway, if we assume that a at takes off and the graphics improve to match those of consoles or better then there may have to be some limitations set. After all there is the risk of someone suffering a panic attack or seizure of some sort from fear or shock add to that the possibility of kids developing minor PTSD from war themed games.



I don't think it's really graphics dependant, VR affects something primitive in the brain where it doesn't care how many polygons the monster rushing towards you has. I think we're already there in terms of causing health threats, which is why demos like Affected come with health warnings.

What would really make it more intense is engaging more of your senses in the experience, to reinforce the sense of threat. How is a matter for future developments, if ever.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> Adrift
> 
> On a different note this looks intense. It is not designed for VR but it's apparently going to support it.
> 
> ...


It would be best to tighten age restrictions and rating awareness, I don't have a problem with kids playing violent or sexual games, but if a game can affect their mental health then it should definitely be for adults only.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

This is really interesting....I'm surprised to think that a VR game could potentially do so much damage to the psyche.
I guess i wasn't kidding when i said VR could be used for torture if used right....i wonder how this will affect our politics around games.


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> This is really interesting....I'm surprised to think that a VR game could potentially do so much damage to the psyche.
> I guess i wasn't kidding when i said VR could be used for torture if used right....i wonder how this will affect our politics around games.



What I remember is members of the Oculus team saying you will not be playing Call of Duty in VR, at least they don't recommend it.

You can shoehorn VR into none compatible games to try to see what it's like, but it's not the same as designing a game from the ground up for VR. When you get a sense of presence, you won't want to know what it's like to be in a trench with bullets flying overhead and people falling down dead around you... They say that won't be a fun experience for the player for obvious reasons.

The blockbuster demo Oculus is running is an action scene with bullets, but it's in slow motion and you're moving through it at a comfortable pace. It's not ultra violent and the player doesn't feel threatened. Most VR experiences will be a lot more soft touch than their traditional gaming counterparts.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> What I remember is members of the Oculus team saying you will not be playing Call of Duty in VR, at least they don't recommend it.
> 
> You can shoehorn VR into none compatible games to try to see what it's like, but it's not the same as designing a game from the ground up for VR. When you get a sense of presence, you won't want to know what it's like to be in a trench with bullets flying overhead and people falling down dead around you... They say that won't be a fun experience for the player for obvious reasons.
> 
> The blockbuster demo Oculus is running is an action scene with bullets, but it's in slow motion and you're moving through it at a comfortable pace. It's not ultra violent and the player doesn't feel threatened. Most VR experiences will be a lot more soft touch than their traditional gaming counterparts.



Yeah i could imagine...i mean cmon, imagine playing something like the evil within, it would mentally kill you.
Or a huge hack n slash like kingdom hearts....too much shit going on there.
I always wondered but are they going to be making an official SAO yet? Because i heard its in such huge demand


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Yeah i could imagine...i mean cmon, imagine playing something like the evil within, it would mentally kill you.
> Or a huge hack n slash like kingdom hearts....too much shit going on there.
> I always wondered but are they going to be making an official SAO yet? Because i heard its in such huge demand



To be honest I don't know what's so special about SAO besides it being an anime about VR, which it wouldn't be the first. There is fan made content out there using the Oculus Rift.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_84ZAWZ8-4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO5Cdc9Dovo

But I don't know if there is anything official in the works.

I must admit the SAO fanbase get on my nerves somewhat, they're in every VR video talking about SAO. I've actually seen them criticising the current emergence of VR for not living up to the standards of what they see in their anime... It's a bit like criticising NASA's space station for not living up to what people see in Star Trek.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> I must admit the SAO fanbase get on my nerves somewhat, they're in every VR video talking about SAO. I've actually seen them criticising the current emergence of VR for not living up to the standards of what they see in their anime... It's a bit like criticising NASA's space station for not living up to what people see in Star Trek.


Now come on, if they were trying we'd already have warp drive. 
:v


----------



## ADF (Jan 17, 2015)

Some more anime weirdness demonstrating interaction techniques.

The ending may genuinely be frightening in VR.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jan 17, 2015)

ADF said:


> To be honest I don't know what's so special about SAO besides it being an anime about VR, which it wouldn't be the first. There is fan made content out there using the Oculus Rift.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_84ZAWZ8-4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO5Cdc9Dovo
> ...



Well in my anime loving fans defense....we already have like half the technology used in next generation. Tablets, scanners, Advanced security systems. We are also close to working on a holigram room....so yeah, all we need now is for NASA to make the enterprise.


----------



## ADF (Jan 18, 2015)

Legend of Dungeon

Retro gaming in VR? I've seen people bring retro machines into VR with playable games, such as in the case of Retro Arcade, but this game offers a different approach by actually adapting the game for VR.


----------



## ADF (Jan 20, 2015)

So they made teenagers play Affected on the DK2.

Affected is actually fairly generic as horror games go, but because you're surrounded by the game world and objects appear to have mass; the brain suddenly feels it's actually threatened.


----------



## ADF (Jan 27, 2015)

Oculus have started up a cinema division called Oculus StoryStudio, which is dedicated to making virtual reality story experiences.

Some of the hardcore fans over at the Oculus forums are rather mad because they want Oculus to focus on gaming, but given I'm looking forward to VR experiences themselves; I'd quite happy they're thinking seriously about VR story telling.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

I would really love for there to be VR where you are fully in the game. That would be one of the best things ever.


----------



## ADF (Feb 14, 2015)

Nyor said:


> I would really love for there to be VR where you are fully in the game. That would be one of the best things ever.



A lot of people would love the VR they see in films, but assuming it is even possible; we'd first have to go through several stepping stones to justify investment. That means adopting lessor technologies.


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

ADF said:


> A lot of people would love the VR they see in films, but assuming it is even possible; we'd first have to go through several stepping stones to justify investment. That means adopting lessor technologies.


Yeah I think that is a given. I think that we are slowly moving towards it.


----------



## ADF (Feb 15, 2015)

THE APOLLO 11

I need to try this one day :O


----------



## Nyor (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh wow that is amazing.  I would love to try that out since I love space and all.


----------



## ADF (Mar 2, 2015)

Valve are entering the VR race.

http://www.polygon.com/2015/3/1/8129949/valve-virtual-reality-vive

Video teaser


----------



## -Sliqq- (Mar 2, 2015)

ADF said:


> Valve are entering the VR race.



Imagine all the item box openings.


----------



## ADF (Mar 2, 2015)

HTC reveals their Valve partnership in VR at 20:50.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 2, 2015)

I dont like virtual reality .
It could happen the same like in SAO


----------



## ADF (Mar 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKK74Wh-J10

Pretty much the only clip we have of the Vive in action.

Also, looks like it's running Source 2 Engine?

-edit

Impression article on Valve's Vive demo.


----------



## ADF (Mar 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMxgo6zoAIM

Kite & Lightning is earning a name for itself as offering very impressive VR experiences, their latest Insurgent demo doesn't look like it would disappoint.


----------



## ADF (Mar 18, 2015)

Nail Canvas VR - Oculus Rift DK2 & Leap Motion VR Review by UKRifter: https://youtu.be/o8OdvoMDlV0

Doing your nails in VR


----------



## ADF (May 16, 2015)

Well we have a Oculus Rift release date, Q1 2016, plus we have a recommended specification. 

•NVIDIA GTX 970 / AMD 290 equivalent or greater
•Intel i5-4590 equivalent or greater
•8GB+ RAM
•Compatible HDMI 1.3 video output
•2x USB 3.0 ports
•Windows 7 SP1 or newer

People are freaking out about the specs, saying it's too high for broad appeal. Since we have another year until it's released there is plenty of time for hardware prices to come down. The GTX 970 will be a year+ old by the time the Rift launches, there will be cheaper hardware available to reach that performance level by then. It's also only a guideline to ensure broad compatibility, people have had worthwhile VR experiences on lower end hardware and even mobile devices, so you won't need a rig like that to enjoy built for VR experiences.

Most of the hardware expensive experiences have been traditional games that had VR shoehorned into them, anyone building for VR knows what frame rates and resolutions they need to aim for.


----------



## ADF (Jun 2, 2015)

https://youtu.be/lK_cdkpazjI

Augmented reality SciFi short that got disturbing pretty quickly...


----------



## BloobewwyBunny (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh my occulus rift is still a thing? 

Not gonna lie, when I first heard of it/saw videos on youtube i was pretty darn excited about it. 

The rift in combination with the omni virtuix * https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3vHv4lNvg4 *
was something that really caught my attention. Now it feels like it's just dead now. Or just no one wants to talk about it anymore. :/


----------



## ADF (Jun 5, 2015)

How can you declare something dead when it hasn't even launched yet? People are just tired of waiting and want the consumer version released.


----------



## BloobewwyBunny (Jun 5, 2015)

ADF said:


> How can you declare something dead when it hasn't even launched yet? People are just tired of waiting and want the consumer version released.



I dunno to me it felt dead. Facebook bought occulus out... then that's the last I ever heard of it. So I assumed all the hype just died out.


----------



## ADF (Jun 6, 2015)

BloobewwyBunny said:


> I dunno to me it felt dead. Facebook bought occulus out... then that's the last I ever heard of it. So I assumed all the hype just died out.



Suppose you have to seek the latest information out. It's not due until Q1 2016 so it's a bit early for hype, people just have fatigue with the long development.


----------



## ADF (Jun 6, 2015)

I have to say I'm disappointed by the lack of furry themed VR content, you'd think furries would be all over this. Anime fans are active in VR, there is even a MLP VR game. But seen nothing furry as of yet.


----------



## BloobewwyBunny (Jun 6, 2015)

ADF said:


> I have to say I'm disappointed by the lack of furry themed VR content, you'd think furries would be all over this. Anime fans are active in VR, there is even a MLP VR game. But seen nothing furry as of yet.



Not gonna lie that makes me pretty darn sad as well. Then again with the vast amount of fursona's i'd imagine it'd be kind of a struggle. Or who knows? Maybe there's one on the works?

I need to start looking around again with this vr stuff, i feel interested in it again. :3

Not really a mlp person, or seen the mlp vr. But i expect it's just the main cast from the show with the vr.


----------



## ADF (Jun 11, 2015)

Just finished watching the Oculus Rift conference, a few announcements.

The consumer model of the Rift was shown, but we were given no specs.

Oculus are partnering with Microsoft so that every Rift will come bundled with a wireless Xbox One controller, so developers have a control scheme to target.

They will also be selling their own VR controller separately, used to bring your hands into games, which allows gestures as well as analogue controls.

Windows 10 Xbox One game streaming will support VR virtual environments, so you can play your XBox games in any environment you choose.

A couple of new games was shown, surprisingly mostly 3rd person titles.

The Oculus marketplace will be a VR environment of itself, capable of launching games through it and showing tasters of the game content in store. You will not have to exit the Rift to buy and launch games, it will also support Steam like features such as what friends are online and the ability to join their games.


----------

